# If money was no object!!



## survivalboy12895 (Dec 17, 2009)

How would you build/design your survival home if money was no object???

I would build an earth sheltered design with ICF(10" concrete) walls and concrete roof.It would be 100% solar powered off-grid.It would have a nice,big food pantry that would hold years worth of food.It would be 100% wood heated,consisting of two airtight wood stoves.It would have plenty of storage for survival supplies.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If money was no problem I'd add a little wind power as well. Makes a big difference in the winter when the sun isn't out too long.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

The short list:

The estate

Missouri Ozarks
Perimeter fence/wall/hedgerow w/crash resistant gates
Perimeter drainage/barrier ditch
Defensive landscaping w/dedicated tunnel connected LP/OP/fighting positions
Evergreen tree barrier-strip/wood-lot
20-year full cycle coppicing wood lot
Wild wood lot(s) w/usable wild plants
Wild meadow(s) w/usable wild plants
Wild marsh/bog w/usable wild plants
Domestic stock & wild animal grazing areas w/mobile fences
Purple Martin birdhouse colony on raise/lower poles
Bat house colony on raise/lower poles
Natural habitat located beehives
Heavy duty, multi-fuel, free standing incinerator
Private cemetery w/building
Earth bermed fuel tank bunker
Cistern system
Built-in house cleaning vacuum system
Antenna farm
48v Wind turbine
48v PV panels on all south facing roofs
Estate-wide security, fire, & video monitoring system components
Garden, orchard & greenhouse located beehives
Fruit tree orchard
Nut tree orchard
Berry & ground fruit patch
Vegetable garden
Spice & herb garden
Rock & mineral garden
Greenhouse w/fish tanks, mushroom cabinet, & outside rabbit hutches w/worm beds
Irrigation well & pumps
Garden utility shed
3 Woodsheds 
Barn
Horse stable w/pasture/corral area
Dog kennel
Equipment shed w/horse drawn equipment
Modern Farming equipment building
General shop building
Ice house w/ice making equipment & storage
Curing/smoking/drying shed


The House:

Single story w/full concrete basement & useable height attic

10’ ceilings (including basement)(basement w/5’ earth cover + 36” crawl space)

Triple pane laminated glass windows w/laminated 1/4” hard steel & ½” plywood security shutters

Steel entry doors w/laminated ¼” hard steel & ½” plywood security shutters

12” thick inner wall w/staggered 2x6 joists w/6” Skousen bullet resistant outer wall

Sound and temperature insulated interior walls

Sheet copper roof w/300 watt PV panels on south facing roofs

All roofs have gutters feeding underground cisterns

Air lock entryways w/security shutters & decontamination equipment

CBRNE air filter w/heat & humidity intake/exhaust air exchanger

Armored roof top cupola

Attic armored gun ports

Crawlspace armored gun ports

Airlock Entry porches w/decontamination equipment

Whole house fire sprinkler system w/exterior roof & wall wash down sprays

Protected outdoor cooking/canning kitchen

Swimming pool w/fire pump

Large pantry

Laundry/sewing room

Large Mudroom/decontamination room w/bathroom

Private study w/comprehensive library

Nursery

Outside wood/coal heating units

Master bedroom suite built as safe room

Three regular bedrooms w/bath

Fifth bedroom w/bath set up to handle medical emergencies


Utilities room w/

Main water well & pump

Backup water well & pump

Water filter/water treatment system

City water/water pump selector valves

Water heater solar pre-heater tank

Water heater

Public utility/standby AC electrical power alternator transfer switch

Electrical power circuit breaker panel

Telephone wiring master panel

Cable TV/TV antenna master panel

Built-in vacuum system power unit

Zoned systems HVAC units

Workbench & cabinets w/household, plumbing & automotive tools

Three 48v battery banks w/charger & inverter


Exterior attached utility equipment shed w/

Lattice work brick walls w/fine screen lining

Drained slab/gravel floor

2 2'-4' turbine roof ventilators

HVAC system A/C condensers

HVAC system fresh air intake filters

Twin Standby AC electrical power alternators

Attached utility patio w/incinerator & recycle storage bins


Emergency shelter details

Underground location w/tunnel to basement, escape tunnel, & outdoor entrance

Dual camouflaged air intakes & exhausts

CBRNE air filter

Heat/Humidity air exchanger

Power feeds from main house plus independent generator w/external fuel tank

Communications desk

Vault for important papers, weapons, PMs

Bookcase/cabinet w/

Home emergency preparedness plan book

Event journal & record keeping book w/pen

Comprehensive reference book library
(emergency preparedness, post disaster survival & recovery)

Activities area/alcove

Kitchen area/alcove

eating area w/large table w/chairs (also used for other activities)

fresh water system

waste water system

garbage/trash storage system

Bathroom

Sleeping area/alcove

Storage room


----------



## AlterCow (Mar 8, 2010)

Jerry D Young said:


> The short list:
> 
> The estate
> 
> ...


This is amazingly well thought out. KUDOS!

I would take the majority of these ideas and place the living spaces in two different locations: one in the backcountry of the San Juans mountain range of the Rockies and one in the Argentine Andes mountain range.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Easy if I had 'Government' bucks...

The 'Hive' from 'Resident Evil' with it's own nuclear reactor...
While we are dreaming, how about some clones of Milla Jovovich to 'Help' around the house in french maid costumes!?


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

JeepHammer said:


> Easy if I had 'Government' bucks...
> 
> The 'Hive' from 'Resident Evil' with it's own nuclear reactor...
> While we are dreaming, how about some clones of Milla Jovovich to 'Help' around the house in french maid costumes!?


I like your thinking jeep... Don't forget the red dress


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd probably go seasteading. Build one or more floating facilities capable of housing and feeding a few hundred people if necessary. 

Power would be provided by solar cells, tidal generators, and wind generators, primarily.

The facility would also produce methane and hydrogen from a biogas digester and salt water electrolysis. Although it works more than 300% better if you use urine. 

The produced gas would be used for cooking, heat, emergency water purification if necessary, and possibly to fuel a small fleet of fishing vessels. 

Fresh water would be provided by a rain water collector and several solar stills. The byproduct would be useful sea salt and clean water without the need of wasting gas or electricity.

Food would be provided by hydroponics, low level animal production, and fishing. 

Greywater would be filtered and recycled for the hydroponics system and watering of animals. 

And the entire facility would sit about 30 feet above the water on multiple legs. 

If necessary, the facility would be armed with anti-air and anti-ship missiles for defense.


----------



## Wyheard (Apr 5, 2011)

JeepHammer said:


> Easy if I had 'Government' bucks...
> 
> The 'Hive' from 'Resident Evil' with it's own nuclear reactor...
> While we are dreaming, how about some clones of Milla Jovovich to 'Help' around the house in french maid costumes!?


nuclear reactor  Milla would be usefull as entertainment

WH


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I would still keep it simple and have a place people would just ignore. Just a small simple hunting cabin.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I built one for somebody out of ICF's and it was over 5,000 sq ft.


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

You ever see that movie "Blast from the Past". 

Yeah. I'd like the shelter in the movie. Complete with christopher walken. 

Me and my father had another great idea that dealt with a underwater-eventual underground shelter. (We're both divers). But yea. IF only.


----------

